# 2014 Oilman's Shootout 3D shoot



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys, Anyone near central/south Alberta check out the 2014 Oilman's Shootout 3D shoot. www.oilmansshootout.com Over $10,000 in prizes, and all proceeds are going to Samaritan's Purse charity. I've included the flyer here for all the info, or go to the website and you can register online. It's near the Lacombe, Ponoka, Rimbey area, about 30 minutes from Red Deer, 2 hrs from Calgary, and and hour and a bit from Edmonton. Three brand new bows to give away, raffles, a steak dinner on Saturday night, loads of prizes and a fantastic shoot in the Alberta bush! 3 courses of 25 targets, 2 on Saturday and one course Sunday morning. Dates are May 24 & 25, 2014. Over 115 shooters registered already, and we're capping the registrations at 150 shooters, so if you're interested get signed up today!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks ClassicHunter, but I can only take credit for the post. The shoot is put on by my very good friend Shane. It's his baby and he spends most of the year working towards the shoot and his own hunting. I hope we can get a few AT'ers out this year.


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hopefully this version of the poster is a little bit clearer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is entry 60 dollars as I have bad eyes and includes dinner good go for sure...


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes entry is $60 for both days. There is concessions available both days for lunch, cash only. Probably burgers/dogs or something similar. Saturday night there is a steak dinner for anyone interested. It's $12 for the steak dinner. Not sure yet what will be with the steak but there will be appropriate sides.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I really hope my schedule will allow me to attend this. Would love to meet you guys and put some faces to the names.


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

I think we have around 130 signed up as of today. We're cutting off registrations at 150 this year so if you're interested get registered on the website sooner than later. Payment isn't due until the day of the shoot so if you sign up and it turns out that you can't make it contact us and we can get your name taken off. But seriously, don't miss this shoot, it's gonna be the shoot of the year in Alberta! (Probably in the whole world!!!)


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Meagan and I at WookieBrand Strings and Slings have registered and donated $500 worth of Bow Strings, Bino Slings, and Wrist Slings! We are really looking forward to it!


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah wookie I saw that. That's fantastic. Can't wait to meet you guys there. You have some really cool and unique products.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks Bud!


----------

